# Name That Tune



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm sure we have a diverse range of musical taste here. Might be fun to post some lyrics and see who can name the song :roll:

How about this:

I've been trying to make it home
Got to make it before too long
I can't take this very much longer


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Journey - Wheel in the Sky

Here's one for the hippies:

The tiny purple fishes run laughing through your fingers,
And you want to take her with you to the hard land of the winter.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

You got it, Greg.

The lyrics you posted, I know them but can't place 'em!! I'm getting CRS, I think.

AHA is it fair to use google? TALES OF BRAVE ULYSSES by Eric Clapton and Martin Sharp


----------



## geese4u (Apr 29, 2008)

"Salt for your meat, cinnamon sweet, and the rum is for all your good vices"


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Jimmy Buffet. Son of a son of a sailor.
Too bad we can't post song clips instead. It would be tougher.

Here's an obscure one. Doo doo doo do do do do doo, doo doo doo do do do doo, doo doo do do do do do doo, doo doo doo do doo.......oh oh ohhhh.

Take that! :smoking:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Lou Reed's "Walk on the Wild Side"?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's one

"Redbird, don't say you told me so
Just give me one more song to go."


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

BLUE LETTER by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Try this..

*"She lit a burner on the stove and offered me a pipe
I thought you'd never say hello, she said, you look like the silent type."*


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

*She lit a burner on the stove and offered me a pipe
I thought you'd never say hello, she said, you look like the silent type*

Tangled up in Blue!! Bob Dylan. Hey, my hair still is red.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Since we're going old hippie:

And the broad who served the whisky
She was a big old friendly girl.
Who tried to fight her empty nights
By smilin' at the world.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I recognize that, but couldn't put a name on it until I googled it.

So I'm not saying


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

From a girl band:

We're getting older the world's getting colder
For the life of me I don't know the reason why
Maybe it's livin' making us give in
Hearts rolling in taken back on the tide
We're balanced together ocean upon the sky


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

We're getting older the world's getting colder
For the life of me I don't know the reason why
Maybe it's livin' making us give in
Hearts rolling in taken back on the tide
We're balanced together ocean upon the sky
__________________

For the record, Heart is not a girl band! The Wilson sisters are Rock and Roll goddesses! 

Dog and Butterfly.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A good guess, but incorrect I'm afraid. I almost forgot what it was myself. Try again, I'll give you a small hint. It was in the 70's and the band had a lot of hits!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ch, The Stumbling Pebbles? aka The Rolling Stones?


Here's one.......

"She falls somewhere between Levis 'n' Vogue Magazine........"

Or......


"........We gotta a band we gotta good good band we gotta a good band, we gotta beat we gotta US beat we gotta a good beat........." That one's real obscure.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

izbnso;221992 said:


> For the record, Heart is not a girl band! The Wilson sisters are Rock and Roll goddesses!
> 
> 
> > I won't argue with that


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

"And 10 thousand dollars I'd give
at the drop of a hat
if our lives could
be just like that".


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

"The Lone Ranger and Tonto,
Ridin' down the line.
Fixin' everybody's problems,
Everybody's but mine.

Someone must have told 'em,
I was doing fine.

doc


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

"as Human gods aim for their mark,
make everything from toy guns that spark,
to flesh-colored Christs,
that glow in the dark.

It's easy to see,
without lookin' too far,
that not much,
is really sacred."

doc


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

She was a short order pastry chef
at a dim sum dive on the yangtzee ti-way
She was a student, her father was an engineer
Won't you shed a tear
for my yellow rose
and her bloodstained clothes
She had perfect breasts, she had high hopes
She had almond eyes and yellow thighs
She was a student of philosophy
won't you greive with me
..because she died on tv


----------

